# Generating lots of alg.cubing images at once



## abunickabhi (May 11, 2020)

Hi, 

I am currently on a project to make some BLD algorithms. Since BLD cases are piece specific and may require visibility of few sides (eg back and bottom side of a 3x3). So, I use alg.cubing.net images instead of visualcube images to generate all the specific images I want manually.

Since, the cases that I am making run into thousands, I want a quick way to generate all the alg.cubing images at once, and have it zipped into a folder. Is there a way of doing it. 

(I do not know much of PHP, but I do know a bit of Python)


----------



## kubesolver (May 11, 2020)

Given that you said that you already use kubesolver to generate algs you might also use it in a pipeline to generate images. 

At the moment in kubesolver there is an undocumented function `print` that prints to stderr an html code to generate image of a current position like this:


```
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
print
```


```
<br><img src="http://software.rubikscube.info/icube/icube.php?size=100&stickers=wwwwwwwwwbobggggggoborrrrrr" />
<img src="http://software.rubikscube.info/icube/icube.php?size=100&m=xy&fl=yyyyyyyyyoooooorgrbbbbbbgrg" /> print <br>
```
which renders something like this:





You could use this if it's good enough or I could modify this function to print only the sticker color parts on all faces (i.e
wwwwwwwwwbobggggggoborrrrrr yyyyyyyyyoooooorgrbbbbbbgrg) so then you'd only have to write some simple script to draw the actual colors of the stickers.


----------

